
Court Orders FBI to Fix National Security Wiretaps After Damning Report - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/17/us/politics/fisa-court-order-fbi-surveillance.html
======
boomboomsubban
*Court orders FBI to present a proposal on what it has done or plans to about preventing people from lying on applications. No actual changed are required.

~~~
grimjack00
And apparently no punishment for those who lied.

~~~
mindslight
I wonder if it is possible for regular citizens to get cases moved to these
alternative courts where the worst outcome is a strongly-worded letter rather
than jailtime.

~~~
dmitrygr
yes, you need to merely be worth $xx billion

